# SXM-Caravanserai Beach Resort



## n2hops (Mar 9, 2006)

Hello Tuggers

I'm in search of reviews on the Caravanserai Beach Resort, is it beachfront??. And how is the surf?? We will have a 2yr old in tow, so we need a kid friendly beach. Any info that all are able to give will be most helpful. We plan to go May27th til June3rd if this would be an ideal location.


----------



## Kal (Mar 9, 2006)

Caravanserai is not beach front.  It's at the foot of the runway (about 100 yds from touchdown).  Maho Beach is at the edge of the runway, but I wouldn't say it's kid friendly.  Mullet Beach is a very short distance away and it is much more kid friendly.

The ultimate beach is Orient, across the island.


----------



## Aldo (Mar 9, 2006)

2 year old?

If you can  manage to rent a car or hook up with someone who has one,  take the child across the island to Baie des Embrochures (Gallion Bay.)

The most kid-friendly beach I've ever seen.  Safe, shallow, few people, beautiful, very little surf.  Take a picnic basket because lots of times, you can't get anything there.

Other than that...second the notion of Mullet Bay beach.  I guess you could walk there in 10-15 minutes from Carvansari,  but you  might consider taking the jitney van over there, which would be $1 per person each way.  There's a little lolo there where you can get a BBQ chicken and a beer or a soda..it seems to be open most of the time.  Mullet Bay beach, is, IMO, the nicest on the island, but for little kids, Baie des Embrochures is the place.


I'd avoid Dawn Beach, Orient Beach, or particularly Guana Bay beach.


Just speaking personally, once I'm on St. Martin, I wouldn't hang out at Maho Beach(Caravansari)...I lived on a jet fighter base for two years, so massive airplane noise doesn't fit into my notions of nice places to visit.

But some people seem to enjoy it.

Heck, some people even seem to enjoy Orlando, and perverse cartoonish recreations of a Main St. USA that the Americans themselves tore down back home and replaced with Walmarts and MacDonalds.

But to each their own, right?


Between you and me...I'd wait on another opening for St. Martin/Sint Maarten during that week.  I wouldn't stay at the Caravansari...too loud, busy, and noisy.


----------



## LynnW (Mar 9, 2006)

This resort is not beachfront?    The RCI Directory lists beach under On-Site Amenities. It also states that each suite has on oceanfront view of the Caribbean. By the way does anyone know anything about the new Grand Suites at the Caravanserai Beach Resort and Casino? This is listed as a GC resort.

Lynn


----------



## zendala (Mar 9, 2006)

*Oceanfront not the same as beachfront...*

Part of Caravanserai are directly on the water, so it is *oceanfront* adjacent to Maho Beach, however the resort itself is "on the rocks" and the resort itself has no beach. The public section of Maho Beach itself is quite small, most of Maho Beach actually is in front of Royal Islander La Plage.  You can certainly go there b/c the beaches are public, but use of the chairs are restricted to the guests there and the Sonesta next door.


----------



## Aldo (Mar 9, 2006)

I guess you'd have to have seen it to understand.  I guess a strip of sand between the water and the end of a busy airport runway where you could practically reach up and touch 747's coming in right over your head, is technically a beach, yes.

L'autre chose qui je ne aime pas du tout au sujet de La Caravansari est-ce qu'il y a beaucoup de francais, qui, quand ils voient que vous etes americains, ils vous donnent ces petites cartes de la Caravansari.  Chaque carte a trois diamants, et les francais sautent et sautent,  et ils vous disent <<Vous-avez gagne la prix!  Vous-avez gagne la grande prix!  Il faut que vous allez a la Caravansari pour checher votre prix!>>

Mais quand vous allez vous a la Caravansari, il n'y a pas du prix.  C'est stupide.  Cochons.


----------



## LynnW (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry Aldo I don't quite get the second part of your post! 

Lynn


----------



## Aldo (Mar 9, 2006)

Lynn, 
  Are you locked into Caravansari?  It might be your cuppa tea, I don't know.  We like peace and quiet...Caravansari would be close to the bottom of our list of places on St. Martin.

  Want to know a place that is very quiet, very beautiful, where you're treated like a King and will actually meet and get to know the other folks?

  Cottages de Lonvilliers, in Anse Marcel.

   No pool, no oven, no washing machine, no activities...accomodations kinda like a big, smelly Motel 6....but nice all the same.  Very peaceful.


----------



## LynnW (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Aldo

No we're not locked into anything yet but were looking mainly at points resorts as the exchange fee is less especially for 2 weeks. I just thought that the new Grand Suites at the Caravanserai might be nice because it's a new resort. We are not late night party people but a kitchen and pool are neccessities! Also like to be close to a little of the action.

Lynn


----------



## Aldo (Mar 9, 2006)

I love the French folks on St. Martin, enough to attempt to learn their language as best as I can.

Some of them have this annoying habit, however, of treating all Americans as if they are stupid, or cannot understand what they are saying about us.

I guess every culture has it's two-bit hucksters, it's two-bit shuckers and jivers.
But the strong association between the Caravansari and these clowns doesn't speak well for the resort.  And that they first words out of their mouths is asking if I am an American is also a bit annoying, in that Americans are targeted by Caravansari for their marketing scam.


----------



## silverfox82 (Mar 10, 2006)

I stayed at the Caravanseria for a few days in November, prior to checking in to our timeshare trade. We had rented a hotel room but they upgraded us to a one bedroom ts suite. The unit was very nice and you really don't hear the airplanes. That being said,there is construction going on all over the resort, the casino is closed, they are aggressivly selling units that are not built, I was told the plans are not even approved due to the height and proximity to the airport. For the time being I would give this place a wide berth and see what shakes out. By all means take a look around, the bar has FREE drinks at happy hour,chinese appy's which often was our dinner, and the sunset beach bar next door draws a crowd when the KLM 747 lands a few feet away from you.


----------



## n2hops (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks all, Silverfox82 we are not much on gambling. I hope that atleast some of the construction is completed. Because I believe we are on our way,we found what I thought was a good price. For the 3 of us, $1500 for airfare and 8/7 hotel stay. Maybe that's why, because their underconstruction. This will be our first visit to SXM and I thought that was a good price to get my feet wet. How are the crowds in late May 27th til early June3rd.


----------



## silverfox82 (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm guessing that the time you are going is not peak time so you should not be fighting the crowds. By all means, rent a car and visit the beaches named in other posts. Morne rouge, just outside of Marigot is generally quite calm also, but with the exception of Gallion beach, most beaches on sxm can get a bit rough for a child under certain conditions, particularly the one at Caravanseria. Let us know if you liked it when you get home, I'm adding a few days on to our march trip to sxm next year and would stay there again if it's not too screwed up.


----------



## n2hops (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes, we will certainly rent a car to take in the full beauty of the island. And upon our return I will post my thoughts of the resort, beaches and the island itself. As I mentioned this will be my first time to SXM but, far from my first time in the Caribbean. I read a thread about the best island and SXM seemed to be the one most rant and raved about. Having never been there, I decided that I needed to go and see for myself. Caravanserai appears not to be the favorite of most but, it's still in paradise


----------



## Kal (Mar 11, 2006)

n2hops said:
			
		

> ...Caravanserai appears not to be the favorite of most but, it's still in paradise


 
That's a good approach to take.  Caravanserai is at best average but in all liklihood, other than sleeping, you won't be spending any meaningful time there anyway.


----------



## Greg G (Mar 11, 2006)

*Beach in front of Airport*

Here are some of the pictures I took in 2001
(these were scanned in at that time so their resolution is slightly lower)

http://soli.inav.net/~gemmer/st_martin/2001/2001_st_maarten_review_images.html

Greg


----------



## Cappy (Mar 15, 2006)

try royal palm, atrim or flamingo beach


----------

